# Thai Cookery Lady in Dubai



## ejw1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have heard there is a great Thai lady that teaches cookery from her home. Anyone have the contact details? There was a hread on here two years ago, but no other details.

Anyone know of a great Thai cookery course as plan B?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

The Thai lady you are referring to Juree who lives in the Meadows - . She runs regular cooking classes - not sure what days at this stage. She will also do a special one off class for a group. Not sure of the cost - it is not expensive though - best check with her. Classes are lots of fun and you get to eat the yummy food at the end. Her classes are wonderful - you will have a fantastic time. They are so much fun and the food is delicious.

Proceeds from her classes go to charity. She is a very special lady and puts her heart and soul into her cooking and charity work.


----------



## ejw1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fabulous I will give her a call. Thank you so much, Mdm Mim



Madam Mim said:


> The Thai lady you are referring to Juree who lives in the Meadows - /snip/ She runs regular cooking classes - not sure what days at this stage. She will also do a special one off class for a group. Not sure of the cost - it is not expensive though - best check with her. Classes are lots of fun and you get to eat the yummy food at the end. Her classes are wonderful - you will have a fantastic time. They are so much fun and the food is delicious.
> 
> Proceeds from her classes go to charity. She is a very special lady and puts her heart and soul into her cooking and charity work.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I went to Thai Kitchen cookery class a few weeks ago and it was so good and only AED295, you learn to cook 7 or 8 dishes and get to eat them all and all drinks are included and then they feed you again at the end (although I was stuffed at this point) they give you a recipe book to take home and all the recipes are easy to follow and found it pretty easy to recreate at home. Definitely recommend it!
They also do one at Traiteur which sounds very fancy but is the same price so think i'll try that one next


----------



## ejw1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Many thanks, always good to hear personal experiences. I love Thai food so much I think i will go to all of them!!!




rebeccatess said:


> I went to Thai Kitchen cookery class a few weeks ago and it was so good and only AED295, you learn to cook 7 or 8 dishes and get to eat them all and all drinks are included and then they feed you again at the end (although I was stuffed at this point) they give you a recipe book to take home and all the recipes are easy to follow and found it pretty easy to recreate at home. Definitely recommend it!
> They also do one at Traiteur which sounds very fancy but is the same price so think i'll try that one next


----------



## zainakae (May 20, 2011)

*Contact Information*

Hi, I'm looking for the Thai Cookery Lady in Dubai's contact details. Can someone help? Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

zainakae said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the Thai Cookery Lady in Dubai's contact details. Can someone help? Thanks


Scroll up dear chap!


----------



## zainakae (May 20, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Scroll up dear chap!


Oh woops silly me! Thank you


----------

